# business cards



## Robin Usagani (Jun 25, 2010)

Where is your favorite place to get business cards?  I want glossy both sides that allows my own design/background.  Cheap but decent quality.  Thanks!


----------



## StepIntoView (Jun 25, 2010)

I have used Vista Print several times for this and been pretty happy. They allow you to upload your own design and go glossy front and back... all for a price. I have found them to be more reasonable than others though.


----------



## KmH (Jun 26, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Where is your favorite place to get business cards? I want glossy both sides that allows my own design/background. Cheap but decent quality. Thanks!


I use www.overnightprints.com. They use nice thick stock.
I don't get gloss on the back, to make it easier to write information, notes, directions, instructions, whatever.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 26, 2010)

Good idea Keith!  I just hated my business card from my old company.  It rubs off between cards.  But if one side is gloss, should not be a problem.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 26, 2010)

I got mine from moo.com - they are probably on the expensive side though. Having said that, their quality seems to be excellent.


----------



## moonlight6881 (Jul 2, 2010)

i am looking for a better one as before i got business cards i did not like much as the design was poor and in that good quality so now searching for anew way


----------



## Sam6644 (Jul 7, 2010)

You cannot beat discountprintingdetroit.com even if you're not from Michigan. 

HIGH quality stock and printing, fast turn around and an unbeatable price for the quality. 

Tell them Sam sent you-- you'll get taken care of.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 8, 2010)

Just ordered from the link KMH gave.  1000 of them


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 8, 2010)

I've used vista print about 5 times.... Love em, quick-easy-cheap...very nice quality for price paid. ...I see u already ordered some. But just for future reference I guess lol.


----------



## KmH (Jul 8, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I've used vista print about 5 times.... Love em, quick-easy-cheap...very nice quality for price paid. ...I see u already ordered some. But just for future reference I guess lol.


I have used Vista print too, but Overnights stock paper is way better and I haven't used Vista Prints since finding that out.


----------



## dripper (Jul 8, 2010)

Vista print are good but I don't know if they do glossy!


----------



## deadly dan (Nov 3, 2010)

I get my cards from surfprint.co.uk, they are of a high quality and the delivery is free which makes the cards themselves cheaper than the prices would first suggest.


----------



## NWT Photographer (Jul 18, 2011)

I use Business Cards | Business Card Design | Business Card Templates | Custom Business Cards | Logo Design | Taste of Ink


----------



## Meekminx (Jul 18, 2011)

Moo.com- AMAZING quality. I use the mini-cards (half size business cards) for when I'm out with my camera.


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 20, 2011)

Meekminx said:
			
		

> Moo.com- AMAZING quality. I use the mini-cards (half size business cards) for when I'm out with my camera.



I agree, I use moo.com for my cards a well.  I use the full size cards though.  I tried the mini ones an they just look silly and would get lost easily, I think.

They are badas$ card though, nice and thick.  I'm talkin casino playing card thick!


----------



## ghache (Jul 20, 2011)

I just ordered 1000 from vista print. I am still waiting on them to come in.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 20, 2011)

I ordered from overnightprints.com.  It brings back the memory when I was collecting basketball cards.  The card smells like upperdeck cards LOL.


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 20, 2011)

I've heard horror stories of Vistaprint, like, months later finding random charges on their bank accounts and plain old never getting their cards.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Jul 20, 2011)

If you are good with design, you might want to buy a cheap business card template for PhotoShop and edit it to your needs:

Business Cards - GraphicRiver

That's what I did:


----------



## blackfin (Jul 23, 2011)

visa print is ok but looks cheaply


----------



## sandersjessica (Aug 4, 2011)

I have my business card printing done at 48HourPrint.com. They always come out great and don't cost me a fortune.


----------



## seandenniel (Sep 18, 2011)

I agree with keith..I am using overnights.com It allows you to choose according to your desire and wants.


----------



## wannabephotog (Sep 21, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I ordered from overnightprints.com. It brings back the memory when I was collecting basketball cards. The card smells like upperdeck cards LOL.



So you're satisfied with your cards from overnight? Are they normal size? I ordered from vista print and am very disappointed. The cards are smaller than normal biz cards. It makes the text look tiny and can't use a larger font. They look nice, glossy on one side, customized with one of my best photos and I customized the back for appointments, but they are so small! I'm glad I only got 100. I'm looking for a new printer.


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 21, 2011)

I use Adobe Publisher and make my own on card stock. I'm not printing 1000 at a time, just as needed.


----------



## scifitographer (Sep 21, 2011)

another vote for moo's mini cards.


----------



## pk_snaps (Sep 22, 2011)

Moo : ]


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 22, 2011)

KmH said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Where is your favorite place to get business cards? I want glossy both sides that allows my own design/background. Cheap but decent quality. Thanks!
> ...



Ditto on OvernightPrints! I use them also.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 22, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Where is your favorite place to get business cards?


  From a printer.  You know, an expert who can advise on design, recommend appropriate colours and suggest logos.



Schwettylens said:


> I want glossy both sides that allows my own design/background. *Cheap but decent quality*. Thanks


 Am I the only one who sees the irony here?  Schwetty, do you order your client's prints and wedding albums from Wal-mart?  No?  Didn't think so.  You go to a lab you trust that produces work of a quality that speaks for itself.  We are constantly preaching to people not settle sub-par quality, yet we'll go off and something like this...


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 22, 2011)

dnavarrojr said:


> If you are good with design, you might want to buy a cheap business card template for PhotoShop and edit it to your needs:
> 
> Business Cards - GraphicRiver
> 
> That's what I did:



Overnight provides a template... easy to use too...


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 22, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Where is your favorite place to get business cards?
> ...



WHCC does business cards... about twice the cost of OvernightPrints, but I am sure the quality is right up there too! I may try them my next order.


----------



## bennielou (Sep 23, 2011)

I use overnight prints too, and always get compliments on my cards.  They are good and sturdy, and I buy the high gloss, rounded edged ones, printed on both side.  Don't quote me, but I think I pay like $29 bucks for 500 and that includes shipping.  That number isn't exact, but it's pretty close.


----------



## CCericola (Sep 23, 2011)

I use 4Imprint. I get 1000 cards for $26, free ground shipping with a 1 day turn around. They opened a new plant in NJ so ground is next day for me. UV coating is free. They also have a silk vellum like stock, linen and transparent.


----------



## pixilstudio (Sep 23, 2011)

i just did vista print  i like it good deal


----------



## Laura_Brentley (Jul 26, 2012)

That would depend. Some card printing companies specialize in certain designs or types, like either paper or plastic business cards.


----------



## KmH (Jul 26, 2012)

Better a year late than never. Few printing companies only print cards and many printers print cards on both plastic and paper.


----------



## MelanieTaylor (Jul 30, 2012)

I Just printed my business cards at PrintPlace.com, great quality and good turn around times!


----------



## nidhishah (Aug 12, 2012)

I appreciate using moo but when I tryed printing from printbindaas.com I found the web to print interface used to print and customize business cards very user friendly.


----------



## GerryDavid (Aug 21, 2012)

I use to use overnightprints.com but I had problems with 1/3 orders or greater.  They fixed them but it was annoying.

I now use gotprint.com for my 4x6 postcards and business cards.  I think its $35 for 1000 business cards and $70 for 1000 4x6 advertisements.  double sided full color.


----------



## JBrown (Aug 26, 2012)

Just got my business cards from Vista Print. I know Vista Print may not be the best, but having worked in a print shop 10 years ago the turnaround time and quality are amazing. I designed my whole card on their (I found the premium designs good enough) placed my order and got it to my door all within a week. However, there is one HUGE, UNFORGIVEABLE flaw. My business cards are not 2 x 3.5 inches. They are cut just below the standard size. Anyone who handles business cards regularly will instantly pick it up and feel something is off with the card. On the website it mentions the final "trim" size as being under this size. I blame myself for not reading, but a business card from my print shop would never be delivered under size. We would redo the whole order if thats what it took. Undersized cards are terrible. Other the that the new #110 stock is fine I paid approximately $25 for 500 premium full bleed front and back business cards. 10 years ago those were around $250 to order them in our store.


----------



## Tee (Aug 26, 2012)

I use Moo.  A little more pricer but I always get a positive comment about the card.  I roll with the luxe style: Luxe Business Cards | moo.com USA


----------



## Luke345678 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have family that own a printing company called "Alphagraphics" so I know a bit about printing and one thing I will tell you is no matter what DO NOT go with Vistaprint. The service and quality are both very low.


----------



## Steve5D (Nov 27, 2012)

I just tried Overnight and couldn't get to the site. Instead, I was asked to fill out some survey.

This is what the page said:
[h=1]CONGRATULATIONS![/h][h=2]You've been selected from the Oregon region to take part in our annual visitor survey.
This will only take 30 seconds of your time and will enhance user experience. Upon completion you will have the opportunity to win a * $1000 Walmart Card*, a * iPad*, or a * iPhone 5*.[/h]
I've never had to do that with Vista Print and, for that reason alone, Overnight will never see my business...


----------



## CCericola (Nov 27, 2012)

I tried their website and it came up fine, no pop ups. Maybe it is your computer (malware, virus...) Anyway, I don't use them or any other gang run printer anymore. None of them are good enough. I have a few trade printers I use that have an online ordering system but it isn't necessary te be online to get a job printed from them.


----------



## Steve5D (Nov 27, 2012)

CCericola said:


> I tried their website and it came up fine, no pop ups. Maybe it is your computer (malware, virus...)



Well, considering that Overnight is the only site it happens with, I'm comfortable with the belief that it's not my computer...


----------



## runnah (Nov 30, 2012)

gotprint.com is my favorite.

Although for some reason my last batch had a typo...must have been their fault


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 30, 2012)

I got my first set of cards thru Vistaprint, hey they were inexpensive. and yeah there's a reason why there inexpensive. i'm having a new set made from a better company, should have just been smart and spent the money the first time on a quality place. I should know better.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 30, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> I got my first set of cards thru Vistaprint, hey they were inexpensive. and yeah there's a reason why there inexpensive. i'm having a new set made from a better company, should have just been smart and spent the money the first time on a quality place. I should know better.


There's a reason my last order of 750 cards cost $100!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 30, 2012)

yeah, I was at least smart enough to order a small batch to test them out. new cards I got are worlds better I think.


----------



## spacefuzz (Dec 1, 2012)

Like several other people have said, moo.com is excellent. 90% of the people I give cards too compliment me on them. (Id like to think thats my photography...but probably mostly the cards). They are AWESOME.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 1, 2012)

The OP is a typical craigslist photographer.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 1, 2012)

Robin_Usagani said:


> The OP is a typical craigslist photographer.



Pretty much... I remember him from a while back...  always whining about something.  Gets his gear at Best Buy too I think.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 28, 2013)

Gee, Delsten, do you happen to have any recommendations?

I'm sure you must, since you are digging up EVERY business card thread you can find here.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 28, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> The OP is a typical craigslist photographer.



Good thing I'd just swallowed that sip of morning coffee.


----------



## KmH (Feb 28, 2013)

Anti-SPAM thread closure.


----------

